# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  wwv_flow_security.g_security_group_id must be declared dans @unload_fr.sql

## Martial3797

Bonjour,

Quand je veux effectuer un unload du dictionnaire franais, je recois ce message
wwv_flow_security.g_security_group_id  must be declared.

j'ai oracle 11g et APEX 4.0.2

Je suis un vrai dbutant sous oracle.

Mon problme ce sont les accents. qui sont affichs avec des @ ou avec d'autres caractres invalides.

avez vous une procdure pour que je puisse installer la version franaise.
2eme handicap, je ne parle pas anglais.

Cordialement

----------


## Pomalaix

Voici en tout cas la procdure que j'ai utilise une fois pour installer le franais :

Dans une fentre DOS :


```

```

 Une fois dans SQL*Plus :


```

```

----------

